
Mastodon's sudden popularity should serve as Twitter's wakeup call - jgrahamc
https://www.engadget.com/2017/04/07/mastodons-sudden-popularity-should-serve-as-twitters-wakeup-ca/
======
k__
I hope it serves as twitters end.

How can a company with a product loved by its users be so out of touch with
them?

I think it served us well, but it has to go. Users need to claim microblogging
for themselves...

------
LordWinstanley
What popularity?

All I see is a suspicious number of repeated submissions on HN, coinciding
with pretty much the same recycled press release disguised as a news item,
cropping up on a few tech sites.

I strongly suspect this supposed sudden "popularity" of Mastodon is nowt but
the result of an ongoing viral marketing campaign.

